
Typeface designed for doctors - yeukhon
https://imgur.com/gallery/wnN9Z
======
DrScump
One source of this meme is the seemingly-cryptic language used in prescription
scripts, which uses terms that are clear to doctors and pharmacists but not so
much to laypeople.

There was at least one study on this perception: "Conclusion: This study fails
to support the conventional wisdom that doctors' handwriting is worse than
others'. Illegible writing is, however, an important cause of waste and hazard
in medical care, but efforts to improve the safety and efficiency of written
communication must approach the problem systemically—and assume that the
problems are in inherent in average human writing—rather than treating doctors
as if they were a special subpopulation."[0]

[http://www.bmj.com/content/313/7072/1657](http://www.bmj.com/content/313/7072/1657)

